# Albino Corn Snake



## BRUTUStheOSUpiranha (Nov 18, 2004)

Anyone know where I could find an albino corn snake? Id like to get one, but they are actually quite hard to find around here! Thanks


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

I assume you mean an amellinistic corn. Try doing a search on GOOGLE for corn snake breeders.

Whatever you do, if you find a guy that has 'dolphin' in his screen name or email, don't use him. He was the one who shipped me my psycho anerytheristic and said it was a tame snake.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Kingsnake corn and rat snake classifieds. Knock yourself out.

-PK


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

http://www.reptibid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.pl

Speak to someone in your local reptile store, they should be able to give you names of some breeders


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Bought my Boa from these guys. Check them out

Prehistoric Pets


----------



## BRUTUStheOSUpiranha (Nov 18, 2004)

THANKS ALOT GUYS/GIRLIE!


----------

